# Paris pollution stickers



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Came across this in the anglofrench paper Connexxion.

http://www.connexionfrance.com/Pari...reigners-Peripherique-18667-view-article.html

Hate to see anyone being caught out.

Davy


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I've attempted to get one of these stickers and it doesn't accept UK registrations or date of vehicle first registered.
Good job I wasn't planning to drive through Paris!
However, and more importantly, it appears that other French cities and towns are also planning to take up this scheme.

PS not available to non-french vehicles until March 2017.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Guess this is why the stickers are needed.

http://www.thelocal.fr/20161206/paris-to-make-public-transport-free-for-second-day

Davy


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

the way I see this going, if every city who plan to ban old diesels from their roads and issue windscreen stickers for those vehicles that comply, we'll end up with a windscreen full of bloody stickers and won't be able to see a thing!

a Euro wide single sticker would be a good idea - single point of purchase to cover all cities as required - the more cities you want, the more you pay. simple.

oh - hang on - Brexit will bollox that idea.....

yet another good reason to Remain imho :smile2:


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Spacerunner said:


> I've attempted to get one of these stickers and it doesn't accept UK registrations or date of vehicle first registered.
> Good job I wasn't planning to drive through Paris!
> However, and more importantly, it appears that other French cities and towns are also planning to take up this scheme.
> 
> PS not available to non-french vehicles until March 2017.


Spacerunner,

Can you post a link?

Don't worry, I've just found it https://www.certificat-air.gouv.fr/


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

I have applied for mine as we don't know for sure which cities this certificate will eventually be needed for. Probably better to have it so I don't get caught out with a fine.


----------



## kens1506 (Dec 26, 2016)

Hi
I have just joined as I am new to motor homing and expecting delivery of a new Rapido MH in June. The van is based on the Fiat Euro 6 chassis but I am not sure it is a good idea because of the most recent announcement of 4 major cities (Paris, Madrid, Athens and Mexico) looking to ban all diesel vehicles by 2020 and the Paris Mayor going further and saying she wants to see France banning all diesel vehicles by 2025. Does anyone have any further information as I expect to see diesel restrictions being implemented in Germany and the UK (e.g. London, Leeds)?
Please accept my apologies if there is a better forum to look for answers. Thanks.
Ken


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Ken - welcome to MHF.

Sorry that no-one has been back to you with more information, but there's another thread here with a bit more info.

As I understand (and hope!) they're not aiming to ban diesels altogether, just those with more damaging emissions. Your van will be fine for a long time.

But even if it's fine, you will still incur a different kind of fine if you venture into the designated cities without the relevant sticker. So best get one and be on the safe side.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi kens, have a read of this thread;

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/13...vehicle-stickers-required-wef-march-31-a.html

I also suspect that you will be OK for a number of years, headline figures tend to disappear as political realities become apparent and suddenly many "bans" get kicked into the long grass....

London has had restrictions for many years; the LEZ operated (punitively IMO) by TFL with a £200 per day charge for diesels which are Euro 3 or earlier and there are no "low price" options for London.

If (rather than when) bans on diesel engines do come in, there will be uproar amongst the French who for many years have bee encouraged o buy diesels even more than the Brits have and uproar in France is never popular with the Government which tends to buckle rapidly.....

Be reassured, there are many, very many other vehicles than just MH that might be affected; lorries have no direct replacement at present, cars have a long life now, there are some busses running on electric power, but their range is limited and I am not aware of any coaches that use alternative fuels.

I am sure that alternatives will be developed but they are not a direct replacement yet and may not be ready within 3 or 8 years - so bans such as those mentioned may cause economic problems in cities that try to enforce such bans...... and local authorities tend to shy away from such things fearing for their future.....

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Following on from Dave's post (No. 9) I have also been thinking that it would be as yet nearly impossible to legislate to ban heavier diesel vehicles because of the lack of replacements. It would be ironic if they banned all 'cars' including those vehicles up to 3.5t but not PHGV - it would cause huge chaos in the van and MH markets.:surprise:

Geoff


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> Following on from Dave's post (No. 9) I have also been thinking that it would be as yet nearly impossible to legislate to ban heavier diesel vehicles because of the lack of replacements. It would be ironic if they banned all 'cars' including those vehicles up to 3.5t but not PHGV - it would cause huge chaos in the van and MH markets.:surprise:
> 
> Geoff


It would also create a hiatus in that my Hymer with an originally plated gross weight of 3.5 tonnes which has been updated to 3.85 tonnes would be permitted in those prescribed areas, but an exactly similar vehicle on the original specification would not be. Minefield comes to mind.:surprise:

Mike


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Well I have just applied for mine. I uploaded a photo of page 2 of my V5 as the registration document. It wouldnt let me upload more than one photo.

We'll see if they accept it

Graham :smile2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

GMJ said:


> Well I have just applied for mine. I uploaded a photo of page 2 of my V5 as the registration document. It wouldnt let me upload more than one photo.
> 
> We'll see if they accept it
> 
> Graham :smile2:


Did you mean to say 'photo?' - I thought they required a scanned copy in certain formats.

I wondered how much of the V5C they wanted, but assumed p2 would suffice since there is little info elsewhere in it.

I shall watch for your feedback.

Geoff


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I suppose they could commandeer all those ricksaws that you see in the main cities, to ferry goods from the city boundarys to the city centres!:grin2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

nicholsong said:


> Did you mean to say 'photo?' - I thought they required a scanned copy in certain formats.
> 
> I wondered how much of the V5C they wanted, but assumed p2 would suffice since there is little info elsewhere in it.
> 
> ...


yes I took a photo of it and attached it as a jpeg - which was one of the formats they accepted from memory.

I'd be amazed if they accept it but I'll let you know

Graham :smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

*Update*

I emailed them the other day as I hadn't heard anything after their initial 'we have your order...' email. They have taken the payment so I am hopeful.

Has anyone else applied and received their sticker yet?

Im off to Paris in the MH in 2 weeks time as it goes....

Graham :smile2:


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

Emailed me today, it's in the post.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

ditto, on both that I have applied for, one was on the 1 Feb the other on the 14th.
Apparently the emailed invoice with the disc colour on it is enough to satisfy the gendarme, in case your sticker doesnt turn up


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

GMJ said:


> *Update*
> 
> I emailed them the other day as I hadn't heard anything after their initial 'we have your order...' email. They have taken the payment so I am hopeful.
> 
> ...


Have you checked the status of your application online Graham?

When I did, it didn't like my registration number so I just left that off and used my email and order number.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Just received an email confirming that my Crit Air certificate is being posted to me. Must be working overtime in that office!:wink2:


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

My 2006 Hobby 750 is Euro 3. 
I presume that it is pointless in me applying as the vehicle wouldnt be allowed in to any of the French cities anyway.
I got the German Euro 3 sticker years ago and now it doesnt get you into any of their restricted zones.
Ian


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yaxley said:


> I got the German Euro 3 sticker years ago and now it doesnt get you into any of their restricted zones.
> Ian


Are we going to need a sticker for each country?? I was hoping the 1 would do all of Europe.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Yep just got my email...

Madame, Monsieur,
Nous vous prions de bien vouloir trouver en pièce jointe votre facture relative à votre commande de certificat de qualité de l’air concernant le véhicule immatriculé WA61 LNU.
Votre certificat sera expédié prochainement par courrier à l’adresse où le véhicule est enregistré. 
Dans l’attente, cette facture vous permet de justifier de votre démarche et du classement de votre véhicule.
Veuillez agréer, Madame, Monsieur, nos salutations distinguées. 
Le service de délivrance des certificats de qualité de l’air


...basically ...its in the post :smile2:


For anyone interested all I did was take a photo off the 2nd page of my V5; made it smaller; then attached that to the application. I couldn't read it so I am amazed that they accepted it tbh


Graham :smile2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Yaxley said:


> My 2006 Hobby 750 is Euro 3.
> I presume that it is pointless in me applying as the vehicle wouldnt be allowed in to any of the French cities anyway.
> I got the German Euro 3 sticker years ago and now it doesnt get you into any of their restricted zones.
> Ian


Ian

I think you are misunderstanding what the French are doing.

As I understand it there are no restrictions in place until the city authorities decide to make some on a temporary or permanent basis for some classes of vehicles according to their stickers.

The current requirement is to have a sticker so that those restrictions could be put in place and enforced immediately.

As from March 31st you would be allowed to go into the 3 cities if you have a sticker, unless there were a ban for your class of sticker. Even if there were no ban in place, you would not be legally allowed in without a sticker.

So you could soon go in with a sticker, of whatever colour, but not without, so you will need one to go in, even prior to a ban.

I hope this explains it.

Geoff


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

My sticker arrived in the post today :smile2:

Just to reiterate: all I did was fill out their form on line and took a photo of page 2 of my V5; attached it to the on line application as a JPEG and they accepted it. I don't know how as I couldn't read it but c'est la vie...as they undoubtedly say:smile2:

No need to worry if you don't have a scanner

Graham :smile2:


----------

